# Proud Father



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

My family is about to follow in the footsteps of where thousands have gone before. My 20 yr old son is being deployed at the end of next week to Iraq. He is currently stationed at Ft. Stewart, GA, part of the 3rd ID.

When he came to me in Dec. of 05' and told me his plans to join the Army, he replied "I know you'll just say no". I then began asking all the questions that would normally be asked and he had already researched and found the answers. I asked "why would you sign up for 3 years?" He replied "because I'll get better training than for two years, and less than four years in case they lie". I told him that he has already done the things that I've tried to teach him about making decisions in life, and that I was proud of him. That pride has grown from watching the skinny kid go to basic, and what he is today. Above you will see him replacing our flag during last week while on leave. This flag will fly until his return and I present it to him. The other pic is of his Basic Training graduation. Please join his family in praying for our son and his safe return.

Proud Dad


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You have mine. Tell your son thanks and good luck. where are the pics...?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

I don't see the photos either (just an X), but I don't need to in order to picture how proud you must be! You raised him right, and he will be the kind of citizen to which we both will be proud to hand our country's future and destiny.

GBY

:rybka:


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

Just learning how to do the picture thing.


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard from my son last wed. for the first time since Memorial Day. He was calling to say he was alright, but that the abrahams tank he was driving was hit by an IED. The blast destroyed the tank, but he and his crew survived. He has a concussion and a hip injury. They were only on their fourth day of patrols. Two days prior another tank from their Co. had the same thing happen with two of the crew KIA. Please continue to pray for our soldiers and for their safe return.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

I pray for all our troops in harms way. I will add a special prayer for your son and his tank crew that they fulfill their commitment and come home safely.

God Bless all of our troops!



:rybka:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Glad they are okay. Your son is a brave man. My family and I thank him for his service. Keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*Be Strong Dad !*

I'll Pray With You That Your Boy Stays Safe , Mine Is On His Way Back Home Now After 8mos In The Persian Gulf , Not Quite The Same As Your But None Theless They All Do Their Jobs In Defending Our Awesome Country !!! Stay Strong He'll Be Fine !


----------

